# Pink Noise, Filtered, for Setting Subwoofer Level - 80 Hz Crossover



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Pink Noise, Filtered, for Setting Subwoofer Level - 80 Hz Crossover

Test sounds for setting your subwoofer level using a SPL meter, because sometimes that's all you've got.

Intended subwoofer crossover point: 80 Hz.

Instructions:

1. Play Track 1 through both main speakers together - yes, both speakers on at once - (no subwoofer) and set the volume to a desired calibration level using the SPL Meter. The level is not critical. A good level to use is 75 dB. This is a stereo noise signal with no corellation between the Left and Right channels, so the two signals will mix acoustically with no phase cancellations and no big level variations if the SPL meter moves slightly, so it really is OK. You want both speakers running with a stereo signal so the subwoofer level ends up properly matched to the way the speakers will normally be used.
2. Play Track 2 through the subwoofer by itself (no main speakers) and set the volume to the same calibration level using the SPL Meter.
3. You are done. 

View attachment PNFSL80-1303 - Pink Noise, Filtered - Subwoofer Level - 80 Hz Crossover.txt


================================

Track 1 
View attachment PNFSL80-1303 - 01 - Main Speaker - 500Hz to 1333Hz - Min20rms.mp3

View attachment PNFSL80-1303 - 01 - Main Speaker - 500Hz to 1333Hz - Min20rms.flac

Pink Noise, Stereo, Uncorrelated
500 Hz - 1333 Hz (1.415 octave)
2 min
-20.0 dBFS RMS
-6.8 dBFS pk

Track 2 
View attachment PNFSL80-1303 - 02 - Subwoofer - 30Hz to 80Hz - Min20rms.mp3

View attachment PNFSL80-1303 - 02 - Subwoofer - 30Hz to 80Hz - Min20rms.flac

Pink Noise, Stereo, Uncorrelated
30 Hz - 80 Hz (1.415 octave)
2 min
-20.0 dBFS RMS
-8.0 dBFS pk


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FYI, here are frequency response plots for the two filtered noise files above.

*Track 1, 500 Hz to 1333 Hz, -20 dBFS RMS*
8th order Butterworth filters

 

*Track 2, 30 Hz to 80 Hz, -20 dBFS RMS*
8th order Butterworth filters


----------

